# Non-square pixels LCD



## aragats (Nov 20, 2017)

Of course, this is not a FreeBSD specific question, but maybe somebody used to solve similar issue.

How to deal with a non-square pixels LCD, for example Newhaven 7"?
The graphics is distorted significantly: the DPI difference (X vs Y) is 7%.
Setting the _DisplaySize_ option in xorg.conf doesn't help (should it?).

Thanks for ideas!


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Nov 21, 2017)

It works for me with the Nvidia driver.
From /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README, disable EDID-computed DPI by setting this option to false :

```
Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"
```


----------



## aragats (Nov 21, 2017)

dlegrand said:


> Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"


Thanks, I guess it's an Nvidia specific option, doesn't work for me.

Currently I decided to use this workaround since the main application is Qt-based.


----------

